# Flying rollers spring summer and fall only?



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Can anyone tell me if rollers can be trained and continue to roll if they are shut in for the winter months to hide from hawks.


----------



## nWoAhmad (Aug 20, 2011)

yes sir they will  you just need to build their stamina again.


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Thank you for the reply. Will a baby borni. The winter but not flown till the summer still roll? I ask because I had heard that you should start training them early or they will loose the ability to roll.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

They will never loose the ability to roll but an old bird that has been kept in is hard to train to fly properley, let alone, fly and roll, so in technical terms the ability may be suppresed but surely not lost.

This is mainly due to them developing the wrong muscles, They would be strong legged pigeons with strong muscles for flying up and down from the perch to the ground but they will not have developed the correct muscles for rolling, Also, The birds will be wing strong which will increase losses.

I would try and time your young birds to be at around 28 days old when you reach the safer time to fly them, trap train for 7 days prior or following depending on how bad the hawks are at the time, Make sure the 21 day old birds are safe when being trap trained, Let them out at around 30 - 40 days and hope for the best.

As said above, Once trained and in shape you can shut them down and with about a months flying they will be back in shape, They will have muscle memory from their younger years of rolling up the sky.


----------



## nWoAhmad (Aug 20, 2011)

yeah he will still roll you just need alot of time to fly him with the other rollers


----------

